

How to handle Unicode data in Perl 5 - thristian
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6162484/why-does-modern-perl-avoid-utf-8-by-default/6163129#6163129

======
thristian
This is an impressive laundry-list of Unicode-compatibility switches in Perl,
but the text under the heading "Assume Brokenness" is worth considering no
matter what language you're using.

